# Wheat Beer With Honey



## Jye (26/9/05)

I am thinking of having a go at a wheat beer next weekend and would like comments/suggestions/changes to the recipe. One of the last kit brews I made was a wheat with 0.5kg honey and I really enjoyed it and now want to try an AG version.

Here is what I have in mind, would like to keep it fairly simple  

3.00 kg Pale Malt 
3.00 kg Torrified Wheat 
30.00 gm Goldings 60 min 
0.50 kg Honey 0 min
Wyeast 3944 ???

What would be the best way to mash the wheat, do I need rice hulls with this much wheat?

Cheers
Jye


----------



## roach (26/9/05)

Jye,
I did a wheat beer on the weekend with 60% JW wheat(3kg)and 40% wey pils. I didn't use any rice hulls and lautering was fine. I suspect it gets down to the quality of your crush and particular set up(I use a B3 false bottom). I would say go for it without rice hulls and then you will know how your system copes. If rice hulls are readily available then use em, otherwise don't bother, as you should be able to cope with it at 50/50 as per your recipe.

i would use malted wheat rather than torrified. not sure what effect torrified has??

as for the mash regime infuse mash at 68C, or better yet mash in at 64C and raise by infusion to 71C after 20 mins.

as for hops I would ditch the goldings and go for hallertau at 18IBU for 60mins.

roach


----------



## Jye (26/9/05)

Cheers Roach



> or better yet mash in at 64C and raise by infusion to 71C after 20 mins



Then hold it at 71C for 40 mins? and I batch sparge so I take it I would sparge at 75C as normal?

What yeast are you using?


----------



## roach (26/9/05)

Jye,
I used 3068(thanks Boots!)

Yes hold 71 for 40 mins. But having said that I was a bit rushed on Saturday and so for this one just did a single infusion at 68c.

Oh and a weizen expert suggested to me that if possible pitch yeast at 12c and let it rise slowly to 18 over 3 days. Or just ferment at 15 all the way through.

roach

oh and yep batch sparge as per normal


----------



## Brizbrew (26/9/05)

I am liking the sound of doing something similar myself. I tried Beez Neez on the weekend and thought it was a lovely refreshing summer drop, not a session type as it could get a tad sickly but very nice.


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/9/05)

Only half a kilo of honey?? I did a brew of wheat beer with honay and I put in a kilo (the batch was 23L), and it made the flavour of the honey come through- but it wasn't overpowering.


----------



## Jye (27/9/05)

> Oh and a weizen expert suggested to me that if possible pitch yeast at 12c and let it rise slowly to 18 over 3 days. Or just ferment at 15 all the way through.



Unfortunately I can not do this, no fermenting fridge yet. 

I went down to the HBS this morning but they didn't have any 3068 so some I got 3638, will see how it goes.

P&K, I have read a bit about people putting a kilo in so I will have to think about upping the honey.

Cheers


----------



## roach (27/9/05)

Jye,
Just make sure you try and keep the ferment at the bottom end of the temp range for the yeast.

cheers
roach


----------

